# CP3 has a book for kids



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Long-Shot-Nev...0796/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1250016263&sr=8-3

Go snatch one up for the young ones in your family.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Will it teach my daughters to effectively get into the paint?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't think that's what it's about but perhaps you should go to the bookstore to check it out to see if they teach that sort of thing in it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

He says the book talks about him playing basketball but anyone can relate to it.



> So neon lights will replace sand and turquoise water, as Paul prepares for yet another journey next month, to New York for the long-awaited release of his book titled "Chris Paul: Never Too Small to Dream Big."
> 
> "I'm too excited about that," Paul said. "It's been a few years coming now, and we worked on the book a few times, and it felt like it would never get here. And it's finally coming out. I'm doing a book release in New York on Sept. 22.
> 
> ...



http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/08/new_orleans_hornets_point_guar_3.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.twitvid.com/F4998


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP talks about his book and more on Fox Business Network.


----------

